# Friend received bad shock



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw a guy that I used to tool with, but have not seen in months, today at a supply house. He is the "one guy" type small shop. He came in today using a walker (like senior citizens use, with tennis balls on the bottom). He looked very sick and weak.

I asked him what happened, and he said that he been shocked. He said that he was at a house installing some 240 volt circuits for an attic electric heat furnace. He ran two 6/3s from the attic to the panel, made them up in the panel, and went back into the attic. He was in the process of landing the wires in the furnace, when the A/C apprentice closed one of the new breakers. He had both legs of that circuit in his hand!

He said that he was hospitalized for almost 2 months, and that he has been trying to work a little for the last 2 weeks. He now has a helper that he tells what to do, and he stays off ladders and takes it easy.

Man, I hate that!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Minuteman said:


> I saw a guy that I used to tool with, but have not seen in months, today at a supply house. He is the "one guy" type small shop. He came in today using a walker (like senior citizens use, with tennis balls on the bottom). He looked very sick and weak.
> 
> I asked him what happened, and he said that he been shocked. He said that he was at a house installing some 240 volt circuits for an attic electric heat furnace. He ran two 6/3s from the attic to the panel, made them up in the panel, and went back into the attic. He was in the process of landing the wires in the furnace, when the A/C apprentice closed one of the new breakers. He had both legs of that circuit in his hand!
> 
> ...


 Wow that one reason why I always hook up the breaker last and if not use the LOTO to play it safe.

I know how he feel with that and I did got shocked long time ago with 600 volt DC that was pretty nasty.

Merci,Marc


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

One thing I learned from watching the Roadrunner on Saturday mornings is to hook up the detonator after you have placed the dynamite.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

The guy is 38 years old. He almost prevented himself from making it to 39. I will say though, he has a good attitude about it and mostly blames himself and not the green, airhead, pant sagging, ear gauged, dope smokin', punk, A/C apprentice. Like some might do.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a bummer man, do you feel he is being honest in telling you exactly how it happened? I always wonder, when bravado gets in the way the story may get skewed.....

I only say this because almost every employer/mechanic I ever was an apprentice to used to do some really dumb sh*t with live stuff......


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> That's a bummer man, do you feel he is being honest in telling you exactly how it happened? I always wonder, when bravado gets in the way the story may get skewed.....


I mean no disrespect to the man and it is terrible that he was hurt but my first thought was about how it may have really happened. Doing service and maintenance has taught me people will rarely admit they made a mistake. 

Of course it could have happened exactly the way he said it did.

Either way I hope he gets better.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Minuteman said:


> He said that he was at a house installing some 240 volt circuits for an attic electric heat furnace. He ran two 6/3s from the attic to the panel


I have to ask, why would he have run 6/3's to the furnace? I've never seen this. Do they need a neutral? Is this something new?


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

steelersman said:


> I have to ask, why would he have run 6/3's to the furnace? I've never seen this. Do they need a neutral? Is this something new?


Typo, should have said 6/2.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I once got popped by 240 VDC wiring the battery bank for emergency lighting inverters. I was squeezed between the wall and the metal frame of the rack, nice and sweaty. I had the end of the cable in my hand, and, like a dumbass, I had already landed the more-accessible negative cable. The cable slipped down and I tightened my grip to catch it. Problem is, I tightened around the exposed terminal. My back and legs and arms were wrenched, and I stayed sore from that for weeks.

It isn't the worst I've had, but I wouldn't do it just for a weekend kick.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> That's a bummer man, do you feel he is being honest in telling you exactly how it happened? I always wonder, when bravado gets in the way the story may get skewed.....
> 
> I only say this because almost every employer/mechanic I ever was an apprentice to used to do some really dumb sh*t with live stuff......





Bob Badger said:


> I mean no disrespect to the man and it is terrible that he was hurt but my first thought was about how it may have really happened. Doing service and maintenance has taught me people will rarely admit they made a mistake.
> 
> Of course it could have happened exactly the way he said it did.
> 
> Either way I hope he gets better.


That's what he said happened and I have to go on is that. He never seemed like a wild-eyed story teller, but ego is a funny critter.


----------

